# Hello All



## Heinz (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey!

Im from down under (Melbourne) and I am very keen on WW2 history particulary aviation.
I enjoy model building aswell in my spare time.
Im 17 and hoping to become a historian one day.

My grandfather was in the RAAF although I never met him, I would of had a good chat to say the least 

Anyway I like what I see and hope to pop my head in every so often time permitting of course.

Cheers peope


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 7, 2007)

G'day Heinz. I am from Brisbane Qld. Welcome to the site and its ok mate my dad was in RAAF during the war as well. With the name Heinz beaware from now on I am going to call you 57 Heinz varieties sorry mate


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome 57, or shall we say Mrs. Kerry??


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 7, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Welcome 57, or shall we say Mrs. Kerry??



I forgot about John Kerry's wife being an original Heinz 57 Les hahaha


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 8, 2007)

57 Varities is cool with me 

Forgot to mention a fair number of other family members served in RAF for national service.

And my old neighbour helped rebuild the rear turret on the Lanc flying in UK!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2007)

hello Heinz.....from Adelaide! Welcome to the site..


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey 57!

Welcome to the site! 

James.


----------



## trackend (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Heinz


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome Heinz! What unit did your Grand dad serve with?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh good gracious !!! There are almost Australians only. 
Welcome Heinz and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Welcome Heinz! What unit did your Grand dad serve with?


I'm not sure I'll get back to you!


Thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## joebong (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome Hienz, enjoy the site.


----------

